# Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

Nabend 
Sonntag ist eigentlich immer Fastentag bei mir im Teich, aber meine Babys haben heute so schön gebettelt, da gab es mal zur Abwechslung eine Scheibe Toastbrot.

 

Was'n das ?
 

Ahhh, Futter !
 

Lekka 
 

War ja nicht viel !
 

Und wech das Zeugs


----------



## dodd74 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot*

Ich habe die Koi ja erst ein paar Tage, aber die mögen kein Toastbrot/Weissbrot, spucken es immer aus.


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot*

Kommt schon noch 

Und noch etwas, holt euch ja keinen Chagoi, die saufen einem das Bier weg

 


Und ich dachte immer die Koi trinken nur Sake


----------



## Olli.P (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hi Uwe,

tolles Bild 

Pass aber auf das er nicht nachher noch schmutzige Lieder singt


----------



## Dodi (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hi Uwe,

klasse! 

Muss ich auch mal versuchen... 
Ma seh'n, ob unsere "Zenzi" auch Bier mag...


----------



## toschbaer (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*



  auf Dein Euro Koi.

Ist wohl ein Spanier    

So bekommen Deine Koi die wichtigen Mineralien  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Ja Friedhelm,
leider war Tropical gerade alle


----------



## guenter (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hallo Uwe,

das wird der 1. Preis !!!!!


----------



## cpt.nemo (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Ich glaub, das muss ich auch mal versuchen.
Nur meine brauchen noch ne Babyflasche.
Ob die dann schon Bier trinken dürfen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Kannst ja alkoholfreies Bier nehmen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*


----------



## michag (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hi Uwe, der Biertrinker ist der HAMMER 

werde ich auch mal testen


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Ich nehm Champus, wenn schon denn schon 

Klasse Bild, Uwe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Fritz(i) ist und bleibt ein Kasperkopp. Immer ein Scherz auf den Lippen (in diesem Fall eine Luftblase)


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Du hättest ihr keinen Kaugummi geben sollen


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hallo Leute...

ich kramm den noch mal hoch. Hab auch so einen verrückten Koi 

Oder sollte ich sagen clever ... 



  Hunger!!! Bitte, bitte ...

Nagut bin ja nicht so.



 



Tja, cleveres Mädchen würde ich sagen. Warum nach einzelnen Körnern schnappen, wenn ich einen ganzen Löffel bekommen kann.

Also nicht nur der Chagoi ist ein Clown...

Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

*Waow, echt tolle Bilder *


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Sieht aus wie ein Karashi Nicole, kann das sein ?

Die sind ja noch schlimmer als Chagois 

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Thundergirl (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hallo Uwe,

hätte eigentlich eher auf Yamabuki Ogon getippt. Kommt auf diesen Bildern vielleicht nicht so gut rüber.
Hier nochmal eins von meiner Süßen.





Sie ist zur Zeit auch die einzige, die an die Hand kommt. Der Rest will einfach nicht. Na vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Jahr mit den anderen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Auf dem Bild sehe ich aber keinen Yamabuki 

Hier ist einer http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/dsc00374.jpg


----------



## Dodi (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hallo Nicole,

das ist ein Orange-Ogon, siehe hier:

http://www.koizentrum-augsburg.de/images/Japan1006/orange1.jpg

So etwas schwimmt bei uns auch im Teich.


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

hatte erst jetzt die Gelegenheit wieder reinzuschauen. 

@ Dodi Also Orange-Ogon würde ich nicht sagen. Sie ist eher gold-gelb von der Farbe und nicht so Orange wie auf deinem Bild.

 Habe ich noch ein besseres Bild 

 

Also ich gebe zu, dass es auf dem Bild im Hälterungsbecken etwas orange schimmert, aber in Natura ist es nicht so. Sieht eher aus wie auf dem Bild von Uwe, nur dass der Koi dort auch etwas weiß hat und meine Goldika nicht.

Also was nun 

Sie bleibt auch weiterhin mein Liebling, auch wenn sie nicht dass ist, wofür ich sie immer gehalten habe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Toast zum Abendbrot.. und nen Bierchen*

Also auf dem Bild ist es nun doch ein Yama


----------

